# Need help to identify chinese camera



## CarlGamaz (Jan 16, 2022)

Hello,
I recently bought this large format camera but i don't know anything about it.
As it's written on the plate, it seems to be a chinese camera may be manufactured in 1968.
It can be 13cmx18cm ou 5"x7" format.

Can anybody here tell me something more about it ?
The camera was sold without any film holder so i'm looking for one.
Best regards from France,
Carl,


----------



## cgw (Jan 16, 2022)

Odd, no "brand" name or factory name/location info on the label. The serial # might indicate date--or not. The very basic metal construction, lens board and wooden(reducing?)back suggest a possible 50s-60s Chinese-made version of a Russian view camera? Just a guess.


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 16, 2022)

Cool piece. Love the stand but have no idea about it other than I agree with above, knock off of another brand.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 16, 2022)

Hmm... the first name that popped in my mind was the Shen-Hao (or Iston) but it doesn't look that sophisticated. I don't see a shutter on the taking lens. Could be a hybrid, perhaps? Metal front but wooden back? I'll research some more.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 16, 2022)

OK, sent a picture of the markings to a Chinese friend, we'll figure out something. 😁


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 16, 2022)

No luck with the translation... My Chinese friend said:

"The translation for the Chinese characters is exactly the same meaning of the English. Indoor use/studio use camera, made in China."

Perhaps a shout to the large format photography forums might help.


----------



## CarlGamaz (Jan 17, 2022)

Mitica100 said:


> No luck with the translation... My Chinese friend said:
> 
> "The translation for the Chinese characters is exactly the same meaning of the English. Indoor use/studio use camera, made in China."
> 
> Perhaps a shout to the large format photography forums might help.


Ok, thank you for your help Mitica 100


----------

